# Has anyone tried Stride, the Uber Health Insurance partner?



## JK7 (Jul 4, 2018)

Do any of you fellows have an opinion on this, or know of a thread where this topic is discussed at length? 

Best Regards,
JK7


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

JK7 said:


> Do any of you fellows have an opinion on this, or know of a thread where this topic is discussed at length?
> 
> Best Regards,
> JK7


I use them.theyre actually pretty good.responsive when help is needed, mostly email with live human. I used them to sign up for aca and dental


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

The family plan was crazy expensive


----------

